# Anyone use PayPal Bill me Later?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone use PayPal Bill me later??? There's something on sale (normally $600, on sale for $350) and I'm having a hard time passing that up. Just don't have the extra cash on hand and the sale is one day only. Today.

Says no interest if paid in full w/in 6 months.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not me..too scared to use it. I just have it bill my card.


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

I have used it a few times and always pay it off before the 6 months is up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

so no issues w/ that huh? cool.


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

No, no issues. Works great.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had a couple customers use the bill me later option. As for being the merchant it's as good as cash.  I have a PayPal business debit card that pulls funds directly out of my PayPal account as well. So when it's time to restock or special order something for a customer I can pay right out of PayPal without having to transfer funds from one account to another. 


The Whoolie Shop - ATV / UTV lighting & accessories - www.whoolie.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

done. guess we'll see how it works.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought about getting it about 3 weeks ago, what spooked me was the fact that they share ur info, while u have the service and even after u end the service. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Share what info?


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

I've used it. Not sure what info they share but I haven't had any increase in junk mail


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> Share what info?


Idk, it just says that it will share your info, while u have the service and even after if you stop using it. If you find out let us know 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm PayPal called me and asked me to put an option or say that we offered the bill me later feature. They didn't mention anything about sharing info. If you want I'll call them later today and ask. 


The Whoolie Shop - ATV / UTV lighting & accessories - www.whoolie.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well the transaction went through, according to paypal. I have not received a shipment conformation yet though from Gander Mountain.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Heres the billmelater privacy policy that details what info can be shared and with whom.

Bill Me Later


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll opt out once my package gets here and I've paid my bill. lol


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the bill me later option but at the same time I hate it. The only reason I hate it is because i feel like i can afford to buy anything now. LOL


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

I use bill me later all the time. No problems. It's basically just a line of credit through pay pal. I don't ever get any junk email minus offers of "specials" directly from bill me later.

I always pay my balance before the six months, so I'm not too sure how much of a hassle it is if you start going delinquent.


----------

